

Show HN: ParsePort - A kill switch for Parse - sjtgraham
https://github.com/stevegraham/parseport

======
leokun
I like Parse, I like firebase, I like all these neat services and their neat
technology where they worry about the scaling for you and they worry about
doing the bits for ease of use and push, but using unproven businesses who
haven't provided the trust necessary to depend your livelihood on them seems
really dangerous.

There probably needs to be an SQL for data APIs, which includes a common,
shared API format, and exports and imports. When you use SQL for something
like Postgres or MySQL, you don't get locked in. You can export your entire
data complete CREATE TABLE and INSERT statements. You take that and move from
AWS, to Rackspace, to Azure, to your own machines whenever you want.

Services like, they don't have that. You get locked in.

Also you have typos.

